# RIP Grand Master Moses Powell



## Kuk Sa Nim (Jan 28, 2005)

I just heard the sad news the other day. A true warrior has passed on. Founder of Sanuces Ryu Jiujitsu, Grand Master Moses Powell died this past Saturday - Jan 22, 2005.
Even though he was not a Koran Martial Arts stylist, this did not stop him from sharing with all arts. It is with great sorrow and a heavy heart that I would like to extend condolences to GM Powell's family and students from myself and all the Modern Farang Mu Sul family around the globe.
Sanuces Ryu people here in the bay area are our brothers. Shihan A. Mohamed brought GM Powell and several of his masters here to SF many times, and it was my great honor to have spent such quality time with him on the mats. His "streetology philosophy" was much in line with mine, and we connected right away. BTW, we also worked knife and he certainly knew his knife tactics (serious street stuff). We had some great exchanges...Wow, I'm really going to miss him. He was a huge influence on the development of our art - Modern Farang Mu Sul. The name of his dojo said it all:

"When Worlds Collide"

Rest In Peace great one.
FARANG!!!

Grand Master Michael De Alba
Modern Farang Mu Sul WHQ - San Francisco


----------

